# smoked chili



## shawnburch (Aug 5, 2015)

Never smoked chili but I want to try.  I'm  wondering if I should just smoke my meat and beans then make chili or smoke the meat and beans, mix up the chili,  smoke the whole pot of chili and stir every now and then.  Or should I throw everything in pot and just smoke it all. What do yall think.

Thanks


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 5, 2015)

You should do good  smoki ng it all and stirring the. pot often  , smoked Chili is amazing.

Have fun and . . .


----------



## nated (Aug 5, 2015)

Since my wife went vegetarian I've been making a lot of vegetarian chili in my pellet smoker and once you have smoked chili there's no going back. For my veggie chili I usually lightly cook the veggies beforehand and then add them to the beans etc. and then smoke it.


----------

